# I was looking for a water-park they took us to by school bus in the 60s



## Denise1952 (Oct 20, 2014)

and I still haven't found the place, or where it was, but I found this, neat site.  It takes a long time to go down the whole page, but it was worth it.  So many places I actually remember seeing.  I only searched the West Coast but I'm sure if anyone wanted to, they could come up with something from the area you grew up in Denise  PS the coolest thing I saw, and remembered seeing was in San Francisco and it was called the Sutro Baths.  It was out on a cliff near Frisco, very cool place I'm not sure the photo I have below is the Sutro Baths, it says Gingerbread Palace on it, but it is the one I saw when we were driving along the beach near San Francisco
http://coolrain44.wordpress.com/2009/05/31/remembering-lost-and-forgotten-roadside-tourist-attractions-and-amusement-parks-on-the west-coast/


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.flysfo.com/museum/exhibi...iews-san-francisco’s-sutro-baths-kenneth-leaf


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2014)

I was there this summer and walked all around the baths and into the tunnel.  You can kind of see what they were like in their glory and there are some great pictures up at the visitor's center.  What a beautiful area!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh coooooooooooooooooooooool, Thanks meanderer, and jujube, how neat you got to go there and wander around!!  Oh geez, almost missed your link Me, I see it didn't close until 66 so I did see it!!  I was sure I had.  I think that cliff house is different though, and I'm not sure which I saw.  Do you guys know??


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh this one is so cool, and by the way, it was Cliff House I saw from the highway, not the baths, we didn't get to stop.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

I love photography, think how many things we'd never be able to see if folks didn't struggle through the "old" processing of photos


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2014)

The present Cliff House Restaurant that sits on the site of the old hotel is modern.  The view FROM the Cliff House will knock your socks off.   If you can't get into the restaurant (and it's hard without reservations), there's a dinky little diner (can't remember the name) just a short walk up the hill that has the same view for about a quarter of the price.  Good food, too.  The sea lions that used to hang out on the big rock have moved over to Fisherman's Wharf, though.


----------



## jujube (Oct 21, 2014)

The present Cliff House Restaurant that sits on the site of the old hotel is modern.  The view FROM the Cliff House will knock your socks off.   If you can't get into the restaurant (and it's hard without reservations), there's a dinky little diner (can't remember the name) just a short walk up the hill that has the same view for about a quarter of the price.  Good food, too.  The sea lions that used to hang out on the big rock have moved over to Fisherman's Wharf, though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 21, 2014)

thank you jujube!!  Especially for telling me about the cheaper restaurant since that sounds more my speed denise


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> thank you jujube!!  Especially for telling me about the cheaper restaurant since that sounds more my speed denise



I just checked.  The restaurant is called Louis' and it's between Cliff House and the Lands End Visitor Center.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 22, 2014)

Louis` is just a short walk (although uphill) from the Cliff House. I have never eaten at either the Cliff House or Louis` but I have seen Louis` reviewed on Check Please! Bay Area and it got really good reviews. That route was part of my commute for 18 years-after coming off the Golden Gate Bridge I would drive past the Cliff House and along the coastline. Nice to see the ocean every week.

Denise-I can`t think of there ever being a waterpark out there. There was Fleischaker Pool at the zoo,right along that same route-and there was Playland at the Beach-the greatest place in the world to us as kids and we spent many a Saturday and Sunday there. Birthday parties were held there and the Fun House was a blast. Could that be where you went? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=dRq3J-VvW5U&NR=1


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Mrs. R, that must have been a very cool drive.  I only went the one time when family friends took my little brother and I to SF for their son's wedding.  They took us around and showed us neat places.  The only reason I got on the subject of Cliff House what because it came up in a search (well, Sutro Baths) on water parks West Coast.  The water-park I went to is up in Oregon, or was.  Still haven't found it hugs, denise


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2014)

jujube said:


> The present Cliff House Restaurant that sits on the site of the old hotel is modern.  The view FROM the Cliff House will knock your socks off.   If you can't get into the restaurant (and it's hard without reservations), there's a dinky little diner (can't remember the name) just a short walk up the hill that has the same view for about a quarter of the price.  Good food, too.  The sea lions that used to hang out on the big rock have moved over to Fisherman's Wharf, though.


Could this be the diner?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow, it looks so tiny, but those smaller places can sometimes have WONDERFUL eats!!


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep, it's tiny and they really jam people in at rush hours, but it's worth it for the food and the view.


----------

